# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  Sunday nerves

## Techie

Hey there.

I used to drink.  A lot.  Not every day by any means, not even every week, but when I did go out, almost always on a saturday, I would get utterly annihilated.  Then, the next day, I would wake up and my nerves would be shot to pieces.  

I stopped drinking recently for health reasons, but this morning, like most Sunday mornings, my nerves are all jingly jangly.  Could this be an associative thing?  Personally Ive never heard of this before, though I do know how powerful the mind is, and particularly how powerful association can be - Im just curious as to whether anyone here has ever experienced anything similar.

Cheers.   :): 

Techie

----------


## purplefan

Cant say i have Techie but if it is bothering you i would make an appointment to see your G.P. Hope you are okay though?

----------


## Techie

Yeah, Im ok.  Honestly I think its ok, just wondering what other people's experience was really.  Just the mind working on autopilot I guess.  Hope all is well with you, Purplefan.   :): 

T

----------


## Paula

I don't know but I know with anxiety I work myself up to a state just thinking about situations that affect me. Maybe this is something similar?

----------


## Techie

Hmm, thats interesting - it usually starts a little bit the night before, so that is very possible.  Thank you Paula, I hope things are good for you today.

T

----------


## Suzi

I'd agree with Paula that it sounds like anxiety.

----------


## Techie

It does, actually - I had put it in that context, but I think it could well be.  Very perceptive.   :):

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing today?

----------


## Grey haze

Suzi, not sure if this is an issue like mine.
Friday - Feel at my best as I know I have days away from work. Saturday morning generally okay, but Sat night start worrying that Sunday is coming and Sunday being close to Monday morning. Sunday I spend "depressed" that after the next sleep Monday appears. I find work hard, but not dreadful but on Sundays I really am at my worse. I have spoken to friends about it and none of them have depression, feel something similar on Sundays. I think we just feel it more.

----------


## Suzi

Have you spoken to a dr about how badly it is affecting you?

----------


## Grey haze

Sorry Suzi, I thought you started the thread... I am really in a dilemma about this as I was at such a low point before I was prescribed the Mirtazapine, that if I change I could revery to where I was before. I will try to get an appointment, but another issue is that there are no standard appointments available for the next month. I may have to try and book an emergency. I suppose as I am feeling "better" than I did in February, but still very low, I am not sure what level of mood I am trying to maintain. I am not at the level of wishing to hurt myself, but I am at a level that makes me permenantly low.

----------


## Suzi

No problem!

I do really think you should see a Dr. Your mood is really low and I think you could do with some more help.

----------

